# Knights chronicles



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Nov 15, 2016)

nagylouis.wixsite.com: FullMoonStories check that like to see my comic, i know it only have the 1 but more will come soon

here is some art i did to so in a bit more detail the main forces of eahc side so far


----------

